# Bolero 630 EK - advice please.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We've been thinking of buying a 2007 Bolero 630 EK as our first MH.

Could any Owners of one of these point out the pros and cons and what we should look out for that may be a problem area?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Keith,

We've got a 2008 Bolero 630EW which we've been more than happy with. Yes, there were some issues early on, all of which have been resolved either by Swift or by myself. Main things that come to mind would apply to any vehicle of that age.

1. Have both parts of the reverse judder fix been done (harder engine mountings and clutch/gearing changes)?

2. Has the habitation door been replaced? Not sure about the 630EK but there was an issue with the door on our 630EW which involved it being replaced with a different type.

3. Full damp test would be recommended. As far as I know the 2007 vans didn't suffer from the known problem of damp in the floor (that was in earlier models where the floor had a protective membrane which served to trap water not keep it out!

4. If there is a rear view camera, has it been rewired to run off the ignition circuit. Early ones ran straight off the battery and would run the battery down after a period of time.

If I think of anything else I'll let you know.

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

ask for the vehicle history and the name and contact number of the previous owner.plus of course a damp test etc.done within a week prior to purchase.

cabby


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Have it weighed at a weighbridge 'In Running Order' with driver, 90% fuel, 80% gas and 80% full fresh water (or at least compensating weights in the right place for fuel and gas) BEFORE you commit yourself. Weigh both axles and the whole vehicle. Then decide by lloking at the actual weights and the axle limits if it leaves you enough payload for your usage.

The dealer will try and convince you that the factory given weights are correct but they could be well out. They may also fail to point out that it could be difficult to reach the vehicles 'user payload' figure before you overload either one of the axles.

From one who knows   

JohnW


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*?*

Hi,

Read this and other forums - even SwiftTalk and you will get some idea of the problems 2007/8 Swifts have

Short list

Electrics - If Nordelettronica check everthing works and get the dealer to give an extended warranty on them - the whole kit is rubbish and Swift dropped them in 2009 - they will fail

Damp leaks round windows,awnung fixings, and most important the floor, have a full damp inspection and ensure they inspect under the van as if the floor construction has a pvc membrane it to will fail

Peeling furniture boards/edge trims

Wheel arch fixings - they fall off arches that is

230v electrical connectors - loads of them look like toy car connectors replace or tighten them - they can set on fire and they are every few feet of cable

Check where partitions/furniture fits to exterior walls there should be no gaps - to few and poor fixings are common

Hab Door check that it has been replaced under warranty

Ask to see all gas appliences working at the same time to prove thr regulator is ok

Check both batteries

Tyres, service book and MOTs

Good Luck Ray


----------

